
In Blow to Sinclair, F.C.C. Chief Has ‘Serious Concerns’ with Tribune Deal - fhood
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/16/business/media/fcc-sinclair-tribune-pai.html
======
ionised
Ajit Pai has 'concerns' with this?

I'm guessing his concerns are pure theatrics.

